# Solved: KOTOR freezing



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

I think many people experience this problem with different games. I get about 5 minutes into the game, and it freezes and my computer restarts. I bought KOTOR between the time we ordered a new computer and when it came in. I installed it on my dad's laptop, where it didn't meet all of the recommended requirements, but the game played pretty well, no freezing, etc...

This new computer passes all of the recommended requirements, except for 'Video,' where it has a warning. I have the _NVIDIA GeForce 6600 256MB_, but it recommends _GeForce4 Ti or better (128 MB VRAM)_. I'm guessing that it just doesn't recognize the model of my video card. So anyways, I get to the second enemy encounter, and my computer restarts. So anything that could fix that would be appreciated.

Also, I use an LCD monitor, and I notice that it's cutting off part of the screen when I play. I'm running on 1280 x 1024 pixels, and no matter what size for the game I choose, it still cuts off. It also has different frequencies to choose from but I am pretty sure that is for CRT monitors

Thanks in advance


----------



## h4c|<3rb4b3 (Mar 26, 2005)

Are you sure you have enough memory to support the game play? make sure your vid card is up to date too... it could be overloading that and tripping a failsafe in your computer to restart it... hope this helps...


----------



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

I installed a new package for my video card, and now I receive the error box (spelled with the typos and everything):

_Warming
The System doesn't install ASUS Enhance driver! Some features for Smart Doctor can not work!

Please install ASUS Enhance driver._

I tried the game again, and I only got to the first enemy encounter then my computer restarted. It came bac with the Error Reporting thing, and said there was an error with a driver. But I got that message beforehand too so it's no news to me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what driver is tripping it?


----------



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

It couldn't detect what it was.


----------



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

I uninstalled Smart Doctor, so that warning does not come up anymore. I will try to play the game and see what I can do.


----------



## DumbComputer (Aug 12, 2003)

Works now.


----------

